# Daphne course



## Steve (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been invited to attend a daphne course and would like to know if any one has been on one before and did they find the course beneficial or not. Thanks


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2009)

I have not been on one personally steve but many have in here and i can safely say they have found them sooo useful and would all do one again .


----------



## am64 (Dec 29, 2009)

the forum member munjeeta wrote a diary of her experiences with the course check back in threads its a great read!!


----------



## aymes (Dec 29, 2009)

I did DAFNE about 2 1/2 years ago and can honestly say it is probably the best thing I have done for my diabetes. Access to the course is patchy across the UK so I'd say if you havethe opportunity to go on the course take it. I don't think I've some across anyone (other than one letter in Balance) that's had anything other than positive to say about it.   

On my course there was a mix of newly and long term diagnosed but we all got so much out of it. Carb counting is a big part of it but it's a lot more also so even if you already carb count I'd still recommend it. 

 A month or so back someone (Munjeeta I think) made a couple of very detailed threads about her experiences on DAFNE whch are well worth a look, you should be able to search for them on the main message board.


----------



## Einstein (Dec 29, 2009)

I did it hmph years ago, if you've been invited why are you wasting your time posting here, reply as fast as you can!

It will really open your eyes to what, how and why you can eat. The course I attended was brilliant and it's been fantastic leaving with that extra knowledge and insight.

Prior to doing DAFNE I'd done a half day carb counting course which began opened my eyes to what I was eating in order to match what I was injecting.

All of a sudden I discovered injecting to what I ate - sounds so simple and logical, DAFNE explains all and gives you the confidence to go out and do it was part of your everyday life.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2009)

Go for it Steve!

I did mine back in October, very worthwhile and quite a eye-opener to those who have not dose adjusted before.

Toby


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2009)

Here are Munjeeta's threads on her DAFNE experience:

Day 1
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=4452

Day 2
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=4462

Day 3
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=4485

Day 4/5
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=4512


----------

